# Sand hindering fish colour?



## Foosball2000 (Oct 16, 2017)

I used to keep some of my juvenile peacock cichlids in a tank with black gravel but had to re-home them to another tank after I got more fish. I decided to try out sand instead of gravel in the new tank (specifically beige pool filter sand). My issue is that the fish that were once colouring up and looking dark have now gone into the tank with sand and taken on its colour, now looking rather pale in comparison to their former selves. So my question is, is this temporary? I know sand is commonly used in aquariums so it shouldn't mean the fish will not colour up, but is it better to use a darker substrate instead or is it just something I should wait out?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I have always had problems with fish colors over black but never over white. I'd look for another problem...what are your test results? What are the dimensions of the tank? Maybe they have matured a bit and someone is not getting along?


----------



## Foosball2000 (Oct 16, 2017)

Test results and conditions are the same in both tanks (temp=80, pH=8, ammo=0, nitrites=0, nitrates=10). They graduated from a 5g fry tank to a 20g long, even the more dominant fish have lost their colour so it doesn't appear to be an aggression issue. The only difference appears to be the substrate.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

How big are the fish...I am surprised a peacock would have any color at all yet if he was in a 20G.

How long have they been in the new tank...it can take weeks for fish to settle in to a new tank.

I had leleupi that were sooty over black and turned bright orange over night over white.


----------



## Foosball2000 (Oct 16, 2017)

They're about 1"-1.5", I know they aren't supposed to have any "colour" yet but its just the overall grey colour that a peacock has along with its bars that has now turned into a fully pale body. They've been in the tank for a little under a week so I guess I'll have to wait and see if they do end up colouring up.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would say it's temporary. All my peacocks are over white.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

The move from one tank to the other is what caused the change. Doesn't matter if all the conditions are the same, it's still a new environment to them. Patience will be best.


----------

